# First Honey!



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

Hi!
I'm a first year beekeeper, and just yesterday I harvested some honey
(I had to have a little help from a local beekeeper...but oh well).
I only took 4 frames from the super and I got around 2 gallons of honey...not much but a start! 
I never knew homemade honey could taste SO much better than the store bought kind! I'll never go back!


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

grarz on the first honey harvest. Hoping to get some honey my first year here too.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

Good for you Olive! 2 gallons is more than alot of first year beeks are going to get this year with all this rain.


----------



## maybee bee (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations, Olive. Nothing beats the reward of all your hard work. This is my 2nd year and I have yet to pull any supers. I can't wait and neither can my customers. They got really spoiled last year with the wonderful fresh honey. I am planning to rob the hives within the next two weeks. Can't wait.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome!! Congratz!


----------



## m.zook (May 2, 2009)

It seems like last week you posted in the welcome thread! and now you are pulling some honey..good job!:applause:


----------



## tedw200 (Mar 4, 2009)

My first extraction was last month and got 38 quarts, from 2 hives.
I'm ready to extract honey next week.
The ladies are working hard this year.
Does anyone have the recepie for honey liquor ?
I'd like to try making it


----------



## BeeHave (Jul 24, 2009)

Congratulations. What an exciting time for you. And a new-bee just like me. Do you have any helpful hints regarding extracting to keep from getting all sticky all over the place? I just scored an extractor from an ad in the paper and hope I get some honey this first year too. Stay tuned! I only had to pay $50.00 for the extractor so I'm thrilled with that!
Ms BeeHave


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'm glad to hear all you're hives didn't go down the river in the flood. 
How well did they fair the storm?


----------

